# Rank Argentina, Spain, USA and Greece



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My ranking

Greece

Argentina

USA

Spain


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

USA
Greece
Argentina
Spain


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

TBD(Saitama not here)


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

damn people here are easily influenced


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

USA
Spain/Argentina(same level)
Greece


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> TBD(Saitama not here)


haha best answer


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

In this tournament...

Argentina
USA
Greece
Spain

I think that these are the overall standings as well... for this USA team at least.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Argentina/Spain
USA
Greece


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

USA
Greece
Argentina
Spain


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

USA
Spain
Argentina
---
Greece


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Argentina (2004 Olympic Champions)
USA (Will be my #1 when they win the Worlds)
Spain (Pau, Rudy, Nav)
Greece (Need to show me something)


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Virtuoso: So who would you rank between Argentina and Greece then, in general?

AndriskeviciusFuture: I guess latst year's European title meant nothing then?


----------



## MB (Apr 19, 2006)

Spain
USA
Argentina
Greece


----------



## hgl (Jan 28, 2004)

Spain
Usa
Greece
Anrgentina


----------



## kingl (Jun 21, 2003)

Argentina
USA
Greece
Spain


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

USA
Argentina
Spain
Greece


----------



## MaNs1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Argentina(They Have the mentality ,They Have The Talent and They Have THE WINNER MaNu)
Usa(They HAve the talent ,Personally i believe THey gonna lose to greece ) ...
Greece(Toughness,Talent,Defence,BBall IQ,The Future's Dominant center(Baby Shaq) ]
Spain (SPain is kinda Like England in SOccer..They make a hype by Talkin-talkin-talkin 
and then Dominate the weaker teams wit Wicked Scores...In the end they always lose  )


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

MaNs1 said:


> Spain (SPain is kinda Like England in SOccer..They make a hype by Talkin-talkin-talkin
> and then Dominate the weaker teams wit Wicked Scores...In the end they always lose  )


I think it too... :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> USA
> Argentina
> Spain
> Greece


Yup, thats what mine looks like too.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I think spain is scared to play the Usa. Look at the 2004 Olympics.


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

mr.ankle20 said:


> I think spain is scared to play the Usa. Look at the 2004 Olympics.


I think the Usa is scared to play Spain. Look at the 2002 WBC.

If Spain wins the silver it will be a great success :clap: :banana: :clap: 

If Usa wins the silver it will be a great disappointment  :curse:  

Now think about who will be more scared if both teams reach the final.

Nevertheless:

Usa
Spain
Argentina
Greece


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

USA 
Argentina
Spain
Greece


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

MaNs1 said:


> Argentina(They Have the mentality ,They Have The Talent and They Have THE WINNER MaNu)
> Usa(They HAve the talent ,Personally i believe THey gonna lose to greece ) ...
> Greece(Toughness,Talent,Defence,BBall IQ,The Future's Dominant center(Baby Shaq) ]
> Spain (SPain is kinda Like England in SOccer..They make a hype by Talkin-talkin-talkin
> and then Dominate the weaker teams wit Wicked Scores...In the end they always lose  )


Argentina:France, Serbia & Montenegro, Lebanon, Venezuela, Nigeria, New Zealand ,Turkey
Usauerto Rico, China, Slovenia, Italy, Senegal, Australia, Germany
Greece:Qatar, Lithuania, Australia, Brazil, Turkey, China, France
Spain:New Zealand, Panama, Germany, Angola, Japan, Serbia & Montenegro, Lithuania

Do you really think that the spanish schedule was easier than the other three??? I cant see much difference between them   
And Ive only seen them make a hype by Playing-playing-playing .......althought I cant assure they wont lose :whoknows:


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

USA - I'm Biased
Spain - Good Team
Argentina - Overconfident
Greece - Needs More Fire-Power


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

USA--GODS OF BASKETBALL
SPAIN-- very good euro team
argentina--lucky suckers. had an ez schedule
greece--good euro team


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Spain
Argentina
USA
Greece

but its really close right now
i'd have to see more to be sure


----------



## CAMERON (Aug 31, 2006)

MaNs1 said:


> Spain (SPain is kinda Like England in SOccer..They make a hype by Talkin-talkin-talkin
> and then Dominate the weaker teams wit Wicked Scores...In the end they always lose  )


You mean weaker teams like Germany,Serbia,Lithuania,Argentina (2004 Olympics ),USA ( 2002 ) .....?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

After yesterdays USA game they have no business being in the top 3 IMO. If Dirk would have played better and Bosh didn't play so well the USA might have lost. The USA struggles with Zone defense and a decent Germany team exposed that. Greece who is much better than Germany will use the same defensive tactic the Germans used. The Greek guards are better than the German guards so the USA will get less fats-break baskets. If the US doesn't hit their shots they are in huge trouble against Greece and will more than likely lose unless Greece doesn't hit their shots. I wouldn't be suprised at all if Greece defeats the USA.

Whoever said Spain should be scared of the US, is wrong. If it wasn't for Marbury and Iverson (mainly Marbury) shooting the lights out in the '04 olympics against Spain we never would have beaten them. Plus this year we rely too much on are athleticism instead of running a half-court offense.

Heres the rankings as I see it:

1. Argentina- Best team in the world until they are knocked off. 
2. Spain- Very solid team with a very good offense.
3. Greece- Solid team who plays great D.
4. USA- Great team except they are too inconsistent and rely too much on their athleticism to win.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> After yesterdays USA game they have no business being in the top 3 IMO. If Dirk would have played better and Bosh didn't play so well the USA might have lost. The USA struggles with Zone defense and a decent Germany team exposed that. Greece who is much better than Germany will use the same defensive tactic the Germans used. The Greek guards are better than the German guards so the USA will get less fats-break baskets. If the US doesn't hit their shots they are in huge trouble against Greece and will more than likely lose unless Greece doesn't hit their shots. I wouldn't be suprised at all if Greece defeats the USA.
> 
> Whoever said Spain should be scared of the US, is wrong. If it wasn't for Marbury and Iverson (mainly Marbury) shooting the lights out in the '04 olympics against Spain we never would have beaten them. Plus this year we rely too much on are athleticism instead of running a half-court offense.
> 
> ...



USA ia ranked number one. and until that changes they are the best team in the world. the US can have a bad shooting night and still beat any of these teams. they may not blow them out but they'll still win, thats how good the USis. you think dirk would have made a difference of 20 points? and you think his bad shooting night ha dnothin to do with solid US defense? stop the hate


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Statisctical Breakdown:


> <table><tbody><tr><td>Team </td> <td>eFG%</td> <td>Pace</td> <td>Off. Rating</td> <td>Def. Rating</td> </tr> <tr> <td>USA</td> <td>56.9% (2)</td> <td>98.4 (1)</td> <td>129.2 (1) </td> <td>98.4 (7)</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Spain</td> <td>57.9% (1)</td> <td>92.6 (8)</td> <td>120.1 (T-2)</td> <td>89.0 (2)</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Argentina</td> <td>56.2% (3)</td> <td>89.7 (12)</td> <td>120.1 (T-2)</td> <td>87.3 (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Greece</td> <td>53.9% (5)</td> <td>86.6 (19)</td> <td>111.5 (6)</td> <td>89.2 (4)</td></tr></tbody></table>


More at:
http://www.forumblueandgold.com/2006/08/30/the-final-four-2/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who is the real scientist?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Who is the real scientist?



bows*


ballscientist is KING


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Who is the real scientist?


I'm gonna take a wild guess and reckon it's not Tesla.


----------

